# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Daphnia.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros esta vez subo un pequeño crustáceo de agua dulce del orden Cladocera.

Vulgarmente llamado pulga de agua por sus movimientos a saltito.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (20-sep-2017),F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (20-sep-2017),Jonasino (21-sep-2017),Los terrines (19-sep-2017),perdiguera (19-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros esta vez subo una foto en campo oscuro.
Espero que os guste.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (23-sep-2017),Los terrines (23-sep-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas tardes compañeros subo una nueva foto de este bonito microorganismo con alguna de sus partes identificadas.



La Daphnia normalmente se alimenta de alga, detritus y bacterias que filtran del agua.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (26-sep-2017),HUESITO (25-sep-2017),Jonasino (26-sep-2017),Los terrines (24-sep-2017),perdiguera (13-nov-2017)

----------

